# Honda HSS specific impeller seal kit.



## drmerdp

Hey all.

I’ve been dabbling with the idea of building some HSS impeller seal kits and decided to pull the trigger. 

-*For the purpose to Maximize potential and further improve performance. *

-Eliminate clogging & throw further.

*Premium stainless steel reinforcement plate.
*Premium stainless steel hardware.
*Premium 3 ply belted rubber

- Additional benifit - protects impeller housing from damage from rocks can can potential jam between the impeller and housing causing gouging. 

The HSS impeller is a new larger diameter design. The shape of the blade and location of the reinforcement underneath makes for a difficult install. Universal impeller kits Do NOT fit.

I put together a kit that lines right up with the shape of the blade resulting in a clean look and easy installation.

*Simply adjust the belted rubber seal to the housing.
*Lay the plate down lined up with the contours of the impeller blade.
*Clamp into place then drill through the pre established holes and bolt into place.

My kit fits ALL HSS724 HSS928 and HSS1332 machines.

Please follow the link to view.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/333092216923

PM me with any questions. :blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## leonz

DO you have a backing plate to support the rubber paddle or are you using the impeller paddle as the backing plate? 

Clarence always had his pieces of conveyor belt pre drilled and long enough that they were tight and scraped the interior of the housing clean and wore down over time.

Have you cut away the steel sheet metal that is tilted inward on the chute used to concentrate the flow of snow being blown out which causes the clogging issues on your type of machine? 

I would still use plenty of fluid film to blow the snow across the road with the rubber impeller paddles as a matter of doing the job easier.


----------



## drmerdp

The rubber is bolted on to the impeller blade with no need for a backing plate. 

The rubber seal is not pre drilled. It is sized to fit up against the impeller housing. 

I have not removed the chute collar. I did modify its size and pitch.

Fluid film or any other spray lubricant does not work for any significant period of time in the housing and chute.


----------



## Marlow

leonz said:


> Have you cut away the steel sheet metal that is tilted inward on the chute used to concentrate the flow of snow being blown out which causes the clogging issues on your type of machine?


That's a proven myth. People, please do NOT hack up your machines.

I


leonz said:


> I would still use plenty of fluid film to blow the snow across the road with the rubber impeller paddles as a matter of doing the job easier.


Have you ever used these machines? They blow to kingdom come as is, no spray necessary.


----------



## drmerdp

“That's a proven myth. People, please do NOT hack up your machines”

Not a likely accurance, but an undeniable component.


----------



## Marlow

drmerdp said:


> “That's a proven myth. People, please do NOT hack up your machines”
> 
> Not a likely accurance, but an undeniable component.


I deny it because people who have removed them still had clogging under the right conditions(as all snowblower do). Reason why is because they were going to slow.


----------



## drmerdp

Marlow said:


> drmerdp said:
> 
> 
> 
> “That's a proven myth. People, please do NOT hack up your machines”
> 
> Not a likely accurance, but an undeniable component.
> 
> 
> 
> I deny it because people who have removed them still had clogging under the right conditions(as all snowblower do). Reason why is because they were going to slow.
Click to expand...

I believe there was one guy who claimed a clog after omitting the collar. Not much of a sample group to pull from. 

With the chute facing far right, a significant amount of snow flow gets deflected off that collar. It’s a no brainer for me, There is an impact. I explain myself and show footage here.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...418-hss-modified-chute-snow-flow-footage.html

I just came across this guy that feels the same way.






At least there is something we can all agree on...

Impeller seals boost efficiency, and that’s a good thing.


----------



## DriverRider

drmerdp said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I’ve been dabbling with the idea of building some HSS impeller seal kits and decided to pull the trigger.
> 
> The HSS impeller is a new larger diameter design. The shape of the blade and location of the reinforcement underneath makes for a tricky install. Universal impeller kits are a particularly un-ideal fit.


So what is the typical impeller gap with the new machines that it now needs a seal as opposed to the older style that did not need one? And why does a new machine need a seal kit? An impeller kit will generally throw snow further, does yours throw it further from factory specs.?


----------



## Marlow

DriverRider said:


> So what is the typical impeller gap with the new machines that needs a seal as opposed to the older style that did not need one? And why does a new machine need a seal kit?


The impeller gap on these Honda's are very, very little. Definitely no bigger than the previous gen. I would not go drilling holes in my impeller or hacking up my chute. The "issues" are overblown. People just need to learn how to use these snowblowers to their max potential, there IS a knack to it. And this is coming from somebody first hand who has had clogging twice and never encountered it again simply by modifying my operating techniques. That's all it takes! And trust me, pretty much every snow storm in my area is followed by a ton of rain. So I have had plenty of experience in "the perfect conditions" issue free...


----------



## Marlow

drmerdp said:


> I believe there was one guy who claimed a clog after omitting the collar. Not much of a sample group to pull from.



LOL and how many actually removed it, two? It's enough to tell you it's going to clog even without it - because it just did! Change your operating techniques and you won't have an issue, with or without it.


----------



## drmerdp

DriverRider said:


> So what is the typical impeller gap with the new machines that it now needs a seal as opposed to the older style that did not need one? And why does a new machine need a seal kit? An impeller kit will generally throw snow further, does yours throw it further from factory specs.?


From what I’ve seen the HSS machines have as tight, or tighter then the old HS.

Any machine will benefit in a zero clearance impeller. Main improvement is in slushy conditions. Increase tip length increases tip speed but I doubt it’s enough to make a noticeable difference in throwing distance. I personally discovered that the pebbles on my street were the same size as the gap, and were gouging my housing. My MTD with impeller seals had only superficial scratches. 

My motivation was to provide an option for individuals who enjoy tinkering and improving their equipment.


----------



## drmerdp

Marlow said:


> LOL and how many actually removed it, two? It's enough to tell you it's going to clog even without it - because it just did! Change your operating techniques and you won't have an issue, with or without it.


These machines do have a small learning curve, and that’s 90% of the problem. Good technique is paramount to operating anything effectively. Give yourself a pat on the back. The operator can be at fault.

All machines can clog. The biggest outlier is the ability to self clear, which isn’t possible when the taper in the collar creates a wedge. I’m done with the back and forth. Our positions are firm.


----------



## Northeast603

Issues are not overblown. I've owned Hondas for 20 years and NEVER experienced the clogging problems I have with my new HSS1332ATD.


----------



## jrom

I have no clogging issues whatsoever, but since I have a gravel drive and I do my best to keep the bucket out of it, my impeller housing stays shiny silver. 

I'm either going to line the housing, or you've got me thinking your seal kit would work. Either way, I'm waiting until my warranty is over even though it's been said that Honda would not penalize us for mods...if they were found not to be a problem.

Thanks for posting this.



drmerdp said:


> ... personally discovered that the pebbles on my street were the same size as the gap, and were gouging my housing. My MTD with impeller seals had only superficial scratches.
> 
> My motivation was to provide an option for individuals who enjoy tinkering and improving their equipment.


----------



## DriverRider

It is a nicely constructed mod kit.:smile2:


----------



## ZOMGVTEK

My HS machines had relatively tight impeller clearance, but both had a very obvious benefit from an impeller kit. In the best case conditions, it appears to not have made much of an impact. Thats not really an issue, since it throws snow very far in best case. The real impact is worst case, when the bucket is very lightly loaded, or filled with slush. The amount of snow required to be able to cleanly clear it across the driveway is much lower now, so its super easy to clear those few inch dustings. Before, it would flare a bit coming out of the chute and some snow might hit the other end of the driveway if I throw it across the width. And for slush, it made an obvious impact, although it did work quite well before. The thing will do a good job effectively pumping water and throw it a few feet no problem.

Now, for a lot of people these things wont matter much. It worked good before the impeller kit, and most people dont clear the slushy stuff at the curb, or throw all the snow to one side of the driveway. So for most people, it probably wont make a difference they care about, but it is a bit better.


----------



## JimmyD

drmerdp said:


> Any machine will benefit in a zero clearance impeller. Main improvement is in slushy conditions. (...) I personally discovered that the pebbles on my street were the same size as the gap, and were gouging my housing.
> 
> My motivation was to provide an option for individuals who enjoy tinkering and improving their equipment.



I'm sorry that the forum isn't being more welcoming of your product. It looks to be a well build mod, and you're right on all the points I quoted above. If I had a new machine, I'd definitely pick up a set!

As it is, I half assed an impeller paddle mod on my HS624 with rubber cut from the sidewall of an old tire and some self tapping screws. The difference with and without the mod is night an day with any kind of heavy snow/slush (which is 95% of what we get here in the Maritimes). FWIW, clearance on the HS models was just under 1/4".

I've also seen the result of blowing a driveway with pea gravel on an auger housing. It's not pretty. Any impeller mod should protect against that.


----------



## Marlow

Northeast603 said:


> Issues are not overblown. I've owned Hondas for 20 years and NEVER experienced the clogging problems I have with my new HSS1332ATD.


I bet you have just got it and have limited experience in operating it, correct? 
I had the same issues when I first got mine, as is well documented on here. However, once I got used to the machine, I learned what made it tick and learned how to operate it to its fullest potential. Haven't had an issue since. So take it first hand from somebody who was once in your shoes, be patient and punch in some experience operating your new machine - learn it inside out and you will be extremely happy with it. As with all machinery, some can operate it much better than others and those are the ones who have no issues with these snowblowers. 

Don't take what I am saying personally, as if to say you don't know what you're doing. That's not what I am saying. I have years of experience operating snowblowers and I was lousy using my hss1332 when I first got it. All snowblowers are different and take some getting used to in their own right. Give it time and you'll master it.

Think of snowblowers like women. You could have 20 years experience with your last one and "fulfilled" her every time, then with the new one you may have trouble "fulfilling" her. Doesn't mean there is something wrong with her, shes just different and it's going to take some trial & error/experience to be as good with her as you were with the last one. But trust me, the potential is there for the new one to be even better if you can get it right! LOL


----------



## detdrbuzzard

DriverRider said:


> It is a nicely constructed mod kit.:smile2:


 well thought out and well made, I don't see what all the fuss is about. no one is twisting their arm and making them buy this kit. either you feel you need an impeller kit or you don't and you can still make your own kit


----------



## Northeast603

Marlow said:


> I bet you have just got it and have limited experience in operating it, correct?
> I had the same issues when I first got mine, as is well documented on here. However, once I got used to the machine, I learned what made it tick and learned how to operate it to its fullest potential. Haven't had an issue since. So take it first hand from somebody who was once in your shoes, be patient and punch in some experience operating your new machine - learn it inside out and you will be extremely happy with it. As with all machinery, some can operate it much better than others and those are the ones who have no issues with these snowblowers.
> 
> Don't take what I am saying personally, as if to say you don't know what you're doing. That's not what I am saying. I have years of experience operating snowblowers and I was lousy using my hss1332 when I first got it. All snowblowers are different and take some getting used to in their own right. Give it time and you'll master it.
> 
> Think of snowblowers like women. You could have 20 years experience with your last one and "fulfilled" her every time, then with the new one you may have trouble "fulfilling" her. Doesn't mean there is something wrong with her, shes just different and it's going to take some trial & error/experience to be as good with her as you were with the last one. But trust me, the potential is there for the new one to be even better if you can get it right! LOL


The difference between women and snowblowers is you can tell when a snowblower is faking it. 


In 8 years and hundreds of hours I could not clog my HS828.
In 10 years and hundreds of hours I could not clog my HS1132tas.
With 10 hours experiece I have learned my HSS1332ADT clogs easily on wet snow. 

I've personally owned 6 snowblwers, 2 plows and used another half dozen machines, mostly during the years I worked doing snow removal for various landscape companies. I've used everything from a shovel to a CAT980H to clear condo complexes. So before I settled down and married this snowblower I'd sown my oats. The only reason I picked her is because I'd dated two of her sisters, and my new job's insurance wouldn't let me put a plow on the company truck.

This machine clogs, much more easily than previous designs. The 3 hours and 30 trial runs at slushy snow are my contribution to the anecdotal evidence. I'm not interested in getting into analogous debate over who's the better operator. We mine as well argue over micro-climates vs technique. After all, the snow in my yard must be different from yours.

It may be as simple as the collar restriction, the angle of the chute, or a combination of these things, all easily fixed. Regardless I'm not happy with the way my $3400 snowblower is performing so I came here for answers as to why. I wish it was just me, but this topic wouldn't exist if it was. There are a lot of capable, experienced, virile men (and some women)putting a lot of effort into getting this girl where she wants to be with no luck. It's not a lack of motion in the ocean that's keeping them from breaking the ice.

It's not feed rate, pattern, technique, lack of lighting or the wrong music. The problem is an flaw incorporated in the design, most likely the chute.


----------



## PaulD

I'm new to the forum and just bought an HSS724. The Honda is replacing a Toro 824XL from 1998 (barrel auger and Tecumseh engine). 

The Toro is mostly getting replaced due to age and inability to throw far enough. My dad has had an HS828 since 1992 and I hope the new one performs like that does.

Regarding the clogging issues with heavy, wet snow, the Toro originally had a heavy wire guard in front of the lower part of the chute. It was in the same place as the collar on the new Honda HSS models. You can see the guard in this pic.










My Toro also had bad problems with clogging and, without a shadow of a doubt, removing that wire guard helped. It still clogged but not as often and clearing the clogs was much easier with that guard out of the way.

It would be nice to know what the purpose of the collar is. The cynical side of me says it's lawyer inspired.


----------



## Marlow

PaulD said:


> It would be nice to know what the purpose of the collar is. The cynical side of me says it's lawyer inspired.


It's there to help deflect snow from spraying on the machine. I would not remove it. Removing it won't prevent clogging, adjusting your operating style will. Actually I would argue that removing it would cause more clogging, because it would cause more snow to build up on the raised "bonnet"(for lack of a better term), then you are just creating another obstruction for the path of snow out of the chute. The previous model without the collar didn't have a raised "bonnet", so people making those comparisons need to realize that due to the design of that machine it would not have had the same benefit of the collar that the current gen does.

Having said all that, installing the impeller kit certainly couldn't hurt. I personally don't want to drill through my impeller, but I acknowledge the potential extra benefits of it so if the thoughts of drilling through your impeller don't make you feel queasy, go for it.


----------



## PaulD

Marlow said:


> It's there to help deflect snow from spraying on the machine. I would not remove it. Removing it won't prevent clogging, adjusting your operating style will. Actually I would argue that removing it would cause more clogging, because it would cause more snow to build up on the raised "bonnet"(for lack of a better term), then you are just creating another obstruction for the path of snow out of the chute


I get what you're saying about that raised area. However, If the raised area could contribute to a clog, when that is further away from the chute, then the collar would be even worse as it constricts the area of the chute and essentially creates a funnel. If nothing else, the longer the tube, the more likely it can get clogged and that collar creates a longer tube. Again, the wire guard on my Toro absolutely contributed to clogs and made the clogs more difficult to clear.

I'm taking a wait and see approach on this but intuitively, the design seems suspect.

There's another thread on re-jeting the carbs on the HSS models to undo the California mandated emissions. I wouldn't be surprised if a stronger running engine leads to less clogs also.


----------



## Northeast603

I installed an impeller kit today( ordered from the thread author) . The clearance of my impeller to the housing was pretty close and uniform, I’d say around 1/4-1/3”. I’m not sure how much it will help but I don’t think it will hurt and I’ve got to get this baby working right. 

Took about an hour once I made up my mind to drill. Very easy with the chute off.


----------



## mtblade

Marlow said:


> I bet you have just got it and have limited experience in operating it, correct?
> I had the same issues when I first got mine, as is well documented on here. However, once I got used to the machine, I learned what made it tick and learned how to operate it to its fullest potential. Haven't had an issue since. So take it first hand from somebody who was once in your shoes, be patient and punch in some experience operating your new machine - learn it inside out and you will be extremely happy with it. As with all machinery, some can operate it much better than others and those are the ones who have no issues with these snowblowers.
> 
> Don't take what I am saying personally, as if to say you don't know what you're doing. That's not what I am saying. I have years of experience operating snowblowers and I was lousy using my hss1332 when I first got it. All snowblowers are different and take some getting used to in their own right. Give it time and you'll master it.
> 
> Think of snowblowers like women. You could have 20 years experience with your last one and "fulfilled" her every time, then with the new one you may have trouble "fulfilling" her. Doesn't mean there is something wrong with her, shes just different and it's going to take some trial & error/experience to be as good with her as you were with the last one. But trust me, the potential is there for the new one to be even better if you can get it right! LOL



I don't own a Honda snowblower, but, if I paid over $3,000 for a machine, I shouldn't have to wine it, dine it, caress it, or whatever else you do to get it to throw snow. I don't know what your magical technique is ????? that the other members don't have. For $3,000 plus, you should be able to start it and move snow. Period. Every snowblower I've ever owned wasn't even close to the clogging problems I've seen with the new Honda's.


----------



## rosco61

mtblade said:


> I don't own a Honda snowblower, but, if I paid over $3,000 for a machine, I shouldn't have to wine it, dine it, caress it, or whatever else you do to get it to throw snow. I don't know what your magical technique is ????? that the other members don't have. For $3,000 plus, you should be able to start it and move snow. Period. Every snowblower I've ever owned wasn't even close to the clogging problems I've seen with the new Honda's.


 I have a HSS1332 and I have zero clogging problems. Have you actually seen  Honda clogging or was that just a figure of speech? Mine throws slush /snow and wet EOD 30 feet into my yard every time.


----------



## Marlow

mtblade said:


> I don't own a Honda snowblower


LOL surprise surprise. All Honda detractors say that same thing. 

These are the best walk behind snowblowers you can get, even if they're not perfect.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Marlow said:


> LOL surprise surprise. All Honda detractors say that same thing.
> 
> These are the best walk behind snowblowers you can get, even if they're not perfect.


 I would have to say that my toro 521 is the best walk behind snowblower you can get, even if it's not perfect


----------



## Marlow

detdrbuzzard said:


> I would have to say that my toro 521 is the best walk behind snowblower you can get, even if it's not perfect


I had a toro powermax, it was a good bang for your buck for sure!


----------



## mtblade

Marlow said:


> I bet you have just got it and have limited experience in operating it, correct?
> I had the same issues when I first got mine, as is well documented on here. However, once I got used to the machine, I learned what made it tick and learned how to operate it to its fullest potential. Haven't had an issue since. So take it first hand from somebody who was once in your shoes, be patient and punch in some experience operating your new machine - learn it inside out and you will be extremely happy with it. As with all machinery, some can operate it much better than others and those are the ones who have no issues with these snowblowers.
> 
> Don't take what I am saying personally, as if to say you don't know what you're doing. That's not what I am saying. I have years of experience operating snowblowers and I was lousy using my hss1332 when I first got it. All snowblowers are different and take some getting used to in their own right. Give it time and you'll master it.
> 
> Think of snowblowers like women. You could have 20 years experience with your last one and "fulfilled" her every time, then with the new one you may have trouble "fulfilling" her. Doesn't mean there is something wrong with her, shes just different and it's going to take some trial & error/experience to be as good with her as you were with the last one. But trust me, the potential is there for the new one to be even better if you can get it right! LOL


 
Marlow,
Here we go. It's apparent you're one of those "God forbid anyone who talks bad about Honda" campers to those of us who don't own one.
So you discount what I've seen and know because I don't own a Honda. Maybe I can't afford $3000 plus dollars on a Honda, or maybe I just wouldn't spend $3,000 plus dollars on a Honda. 


What I know and I can tell you is, seven of my friends from the same snowmobile club own new Honda's. All have the same problem. Talk to the service department of some of the (honest) reputable dealers in this neck of the woods, not the salesman wanting to sell you a new Honda. They will tell you straight out. There's a problem. These dealers don't know what to tell the customers who already purchased their machine. Including all 7 of my friends.


All of these people live from Redfield to Watertown NY. We are all grown adults in our 50's and 60's with well over 100 years experience using snowblowers as well as farm machinery, tractors, chainsaws etc. Most of us that live up here rely on our outdoor equipment on a daily basis. All are using their old backup machines as primary machines now. It's funny how these old machines don't have issues moving the same exact snow. I guess you'll discount the ability of all these Guys as well.


I don't know where you live, but I'm sure we collectively move more snow in one year than you have your entire life. Most of these area's have already exceeded 100 plus inches so far. We all work fulltime, so most of our snow clearing is done at night after a long day at work. Most of us are tired and cold. They certainly don't need to be frustrated clearing clogs in the freezing cold we've been having, especially in the dark.


What made me LMAO was the detailed way you describe making love to your Honda in an earlier post #18 to get it to blow snow without clogging. A little bit excessive don't you think !!!!!


Why don't you share what the Honda snowblower Gods bestowed upon you so I can let all the guys know what you know that they don't. Maybe you were one of the lucky ones that had fairy dust sprinkled on your hands and your new machine ? I'm sure if Honda gave out and award for "Honda Snowblower Operator Of The Year" you would get it. Your operating skills and hands are magical, and you have mastered what other's haven't been able to. Wake up. It's a snowblower !!!!!!!


You sound just like the kid we all knew growing up that had 3 bikes, 6 basketballs, 4 baseball gloves, and 5 bats that wouldn't let anyone in the neighborhood use them. I'm sure you're the same kind of guy, that if you had the problem, I'm sure we would hear about it.


You can continue making love to your Honda. I hope you don't live in an "Equitable Distribution" State, cause when she's done having you fulfill her, she'll take you for half of your net worth. I'm done with your insults and stupidity.


----------



## mtblade

jrom said:


> I'm not making excuses for Honda. I do believe some are having problems with clogging. I have not had any clogging problems, not even close to clogging.
> 
> Since you prompt Marlow to talk to the service department of some of the honest reputable dealers in your area, would you please let us know who they are as I would like to call them, and I will call every one of them.
> 
> 7 friends with 2015+ HSS blowers and they are all having clogging issues?
> 
> My dealer has not had any customer problems with clogging HSS snowblowers. I live within 3 miles of Lake Michigan and have officially gotten over 136" of primarily heavy wet snow since December 8, 2017.
> 
> By any chance, are you Walter of "afleetcommand"? (youtube channel) He's a very gifted builder/re-builder of pro chainsaws in upsate New York. If you are, I would take your word for all 7 friends having problems. If not, sorry, but I'd like to talk to the Honda dealers that sold at least 7 new snow blowers to customers who are having clogging issues.
> 
> We need to find out what's going on with these great machines without insulting the users who have these blowers.


Happy to hear your blower is fine. No I'm not "afleetcommand" So, don't take my word because I'm not him. (ridiculous)
I have nothing to loose or gain stating what I've stated pertaining to the new Honda problem. Remember, my word doesn't matter because I don't own a new Honda. I'm sure if I did own a new Honda, neither of you would believe me anyway, or come out with the stupidity that I don't know how to use it, or I haven't had enough of time behind the bars to master it yet.
All the best.
I guess Marlow shared is magical, mystical secret with you.
Actually, I don't believe you. I'm sure your blower clogs. You just don't have the decency to tell anyone !!!!!!
and go against the best snowblower-HONDA


----------



## mtblade

jrom said:


> Sounds like you have some real problems there dude. Good luck.
> 
> And thanks for the dealer names and numbers.



You have a real problem- DUDE !!!!


You don't believe me anyway. Done with you as well.


----------



## jrom

I PM'd mtblade with an apology for being rude.

Sorry about that.

————

We're all trying to keep our snowblowers running and working to the best of their ability.


----------



## Marlow

Honda power equipment just rubs some people the wrong way in the same manner as Tom Brady and Lebron James. The greatest people(err equipment) in their class also have the most critics! Nothing/nobody is perfect and said critics get off on honing in on that.


----------



## drmerdp

Hey little update. My impeller kits fit HSS724 machines as well. 

That it is all.


----------



## drmerdp

Well folks, I got HSS kits ready to ship. 

Now the plates are made of stainless steel. And the same high quality 3 ply belted rubber. Bolts are still zinc coated. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/HONDA-Snow...117039?hash=item4d831bc52f:g:vfsAAOSwypZb~u3o


----------



## leonz

PaulD said:


> I'm new to the forum and just bought an HSS724. The Honda is replacing a Toro 824XL from 1998 (barrel auger and Tecumseh engine).
> 
> The Toro is mostly getting replaced due to age and inability to throw far enough. My dad has had an HS828 since 1992 and I hope the new one performs like that does.
> 
> Regarding the clogging issues with heavy, wet snow, the Toro originally had a heavy wire guard in front of the lower part of the chute. It was in the same place as the collar on the new Honda HSS models. You can see the guard in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Toro also had bad problems with clogging and, without a shadow of a doubt, removing that wire guard helped. It still clogged but not as often and clearing the clogs was much easier with that guard out of the way.
> 
> It would be nice to know what the purpose of the collar is. The cynical side of me says it's lawyer inspired.




======================================================


If you have not thrown the toro 824XL to the wolves yet you can spray the impeller and impeller housing with Fluid film and also spray the chute and you will see a difference.
Rejetting the carb will only help you even more.


----------



## Aviator

Your kit looks so well made I am ordering one today rather than fabricating a one off for myself. 

Problematic design of my driveway makes slush a recurring issue early and late season. Twice or so a year simply could not move the tonnage and clogged mercilessly, motivating my move to a bigger machine. My 928 is so new it has yet to see snow. But with my ongoing slush issue I am doing all I can to equip my new machine to enhance it's slush removing ability as early as possible. 

A good zero gap impeller kit should serve me well. Yours looks great. Thanks.


----------



## jrom

I get this when I click on your link: "The listing you're looking for has ended."

Can you update it?



drmerdp said:


> Well folks, I got HSS kits ready to ship.
> 
> Now the plates are made of stainless steel. And the same high quality 3 ply belted rubber. Bolts are still zinc coated.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/332909847105


----------



## drmerdp

Thanks for the heads up @jrom, link should be fixed.


----------



## partypants

Did you find any difference when you installed this kit? The impeller gap is pretty small as-is and throwing distance is already among the best(if not the best) out there.


----------



## drmerdp

partypants said:


> Did you find any difference when you installed this kit? The impeller gap is pretty small as-is and throwing distance is already among the best(if not the best) out there.


Yes, even with the Honda’s minimal and exceptional ~4mm gap, an Improvement is noticeable. Particularly with sopping wet or slushy snow.

The extra benefit is the protection from pebbles gouging the impeller housing. I had a very bad case of this, small pebbles are mixed with the rock salt my town spreads. The pebbles would jam and drag between the impeller and housing doing noticeable damage.

I never added that Info to the description. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## partypants

Did you have to remove the chute to install?


----------



## Letit Snow

Are there any concerns about throwing the impeller out of balance? The hhs impeller spins at a higher rate than most and would be easier to throw out of balance and cause stress on bearings.


----------



## RIT333

Letit Snow said:


> Are there any concerns about throwing the impeller out of balance? The hhs impeller spins at a higher rate than most and would be easier to throw out of balance and cause stress on bearings.



Always a concern, but should not be an issue as long as each piece of rubber sticks out about the same length, then the weights should be OK. If one were to come off, then you'd be in trouble, but you'd know pretty darn quick. So, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## drmerdp

partypants said:


> Did you have to remove the chute to install?


I highly recommend removing the chute for the install. 

There is no need to go to through the trouble of removing the impeller or struggling with right angle drills. 

I plan on doing an installation video soon with recommended tools and my personal method of installing seal kits on any machine easily.


----------



## Aviator

Thanks. After fabricating and installing an impeller kit on my old machine I am looking forward to your installation video.


----------



## jrom

I know I can do it without a video, but I too look forward to your installation video.

I'm not as interested in throwing snow further or even slush handling, but the impeller housing protection aspect sounds good to me.

I'll be ordering a kit soon.


----------



## tonysak

There's no operator error. It's a snow blower not a space shuttle during reentry. 
You have a spinny thing throwing snow into a hole which collects snow and clogs. The hole doesn't move, the chute direction doesn't affect it, there. Throttle needs to be full and travel rate does not affect it, there is nothing for the operator to do. Snow/slush volume does not affect it. It's like monkeys throwing poop on a wall. The poop sticks. Itching more that that. Chute has a bottle neck. 

Just because you haven't had the problem does not mean it doesn't exist.

Its once or twice a season for me. This is my 4th year with hss32, I had 3 years with a hs32. When its 32 degrees, the wind is whipping and its sleeting its shitty because it would continuously clog solid. So solid it was extremely hard to clear. Sometimes it would freze in the chute. It's a problem.


----------



## Aviator

My impeller kit just arrived. Well designed and well made. Thanks.


----------



## partypants

tonysak said:


> There's no operator error. It's a snow blower not a space shuttle during reentry.


As with everything in life, some people are better than others at doing it. Whether it be cutting a slice of cheese, operating the brakes-gas pedal-steering wheel on a car, wrapping presents(grrrr) OR operating a snowblower and everything else you can imagine. No matter what you do, your way is not the only way(and probably not the best way)! And that goes for me, and all of us.


----------



## partypants

Will be ordering one of your kits. Happy with my snowblower but am addicted to making things better. lol


----------



## Aviator

partypants said:


> As with everything in life, some people are better than others at doing it. Whether it be cutting a slice of cheese, operating the brakes-gas pedal-steering wheel on a car, wrapping presents(grrrr) OR operating a snowblower and everything else you can imagine.


Well said. Technique matters in all things. If it has a motor, be it a fighter plane, a race car or a snowblower, my experience has always been that while more power can reduce the need for good technique, it can never completely eliminate it. 

That being said, I have yet to operate a machine where I did not want more power. Even at Mach 2. ;-)


----------



## drmerdp

*HSS Impeller Seal Kit Installation Video*

I finally got around to making an install video of my kit.


----------



## Gator9329

One of your kits is on it's way to Mass! i thought I would build my own kit, but am to busy to get things done lately. your kit looks well and your videos are a good encouragement.
I subd to your youtube channel.
Thanks


----------



## drmerdp

Gator9329 said:


> One of your kits is on it's way to Mass! i thought I would build my own kit, but am to busy to get things done lately. your kit looks well and your videos are a good encouragement.
> I subd to your youtube channel.
> Thanks


Thanks, I’m happy you found the video helpful.


----------



## drmerdp

Hey folks, I just wanted to chime in with an update to the kit. 

The kit is now fully stainless, plate and hardware.

:blowerhug:


----------



## jrom

Cool on the SS update. 

Question: what would you coat the regular steel version to make it as corrosion resistant as possible? I have some Chassis Saver paint for my trailer frame and I haven't installed the impeller kit yet. If you know of a better paint, I'd like to know..without getting it powder coated, or shot at a bodyshop and baked on.

Thanks.


drmerdp said:


> Hey folks, I just wanted to chime in with an update to the kit.
> 
> The kit is now fully stainless, plate and hardware.
> 
> :blowerhug:


----------



## drmerdp

jrom said:


> Cool on the SS update.
> 
> Question: what would you coat the regular steel version to make it as corrosion resistant as possible? I have some Chassis Saver paint for my trailer frame and I haven't installed the impeller kit yet. If you know of a better paint, I'd like to know..without getting it powder coated, or shot at a bodyshop and baked on.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey jrom, I think you have the stainless plate but zinc coated hardware. I wouldn’t coat with anything.


----------



## jrom

Ha! You're right. I didn't open the box until now...it was packaged so well :smile2:

I'm waiting until it gets warm to install and I'll also use some Chassis Saver paint on my impeller housing and inner chute. We've been having quite a few storms lately and still have a ton of snow all around (over the top of my mailbox still).

The kit looks great and I think I'll upgrade to some SS fasteners and I'll put the zincs' to good use...in my opinion, you can never have too many around.

Thanks again.



drmerdp said:


> Hey jrom, I think you have the stainless plate but zinc coated hardware. I wouldn’t coat with anything.


----------



## Rocktaco

Exactly this. My HS1332 never clogged. As soon as I got the HSS928 the clogging started. After removing the collar all together I've not had a single clog, even in the super wet stuff. But none the less Marlow will argue.. LOL



mtblade said:


> Marlow,
> Here we go. It's apparent you're one of those "God forbid anyone who talks bad about Honda" campers to those of us who don't own one.
> So you discount what I've seen and know because I don't own a Honda. Maybe I can't afford $3000 plus dollars on a Honda, or maybe I just wouldn't spend $3,000 plus dollars on a Honda.
> 
> 
> What I know and I can tell you is, seven of my friends from the same snowmobile club own new Honda's. All have the same problem. Talk to the service department of some of the (honest) reputable dealers in this neck of the woods, not the salesman wanting to sell you a new Honda. They will tell you straight out. There's a problem. These dealers don't know what to tell the customers who already purchased their machine. Including all 7 of my friends.
> 
> 
> All of these people live from Redfield to Watertown NY. We are all grown adults in our 50's and 60's with well over 100 years experience using snowblowers as well as farm machinery, tractors, chainsaws etc. Most of us that live up here rely on our outdoor equipment on a daily basis. All are using their old backup machines as primary machines now. It's funny how these old machines don't have issues moving the same exact snow. I guess you'll discount the ability of all these Guys as well.
> 
> 
> I don't know where you live, but I'm sure we collectively move more snow in one year than you have your entire life. Most of these area's have already exceeded 100 plus inches so far. We all work fulltime, so most of our snow clearing is done at night after a long day at work. Most of us are tired and cold. They certainly don't need to be frustrated clearing clogs in the freezing cold we've been having, especially in the dark.
> 
> 
> What made me LMAO was the detailed way you describe making love to your Honda in an earlier post #18 to get it to blow snow without clogging. A little bit excessive don't you think !!!!!
> 
> 
> Why don't you share what the Honda snowblower Gods bestowed upon you so I can let all the guys know what you know that they don't. Maybe you were one of the lucky ones that had fairy dust sprinkled on your hands and your new machine ? I'm sure if Honda gave out and award for "Honda Snowblower Operator Of The Year" you would get it. Your operating skills and hands are magical, and you have mastered what other's haven't been able to. Wake up. It's a snowblower !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> You sound just like the kid we all knew growing up that had 3 bikes, 6 basketballs, 4 baseball gloves, and 5 bats that wouldn't let anyone in the neighborhood use them. I'm sure you're the same kind of guy, that if you had the problem, I'm sure we would hear about it.
> 
> 
> You can continue making love to your Honda. I hope you don't live in an "Equitable Distribution" State, cause when she's done having you fulfill her, she'll take you for half of your net worth. I'm done with your insults and stupidity.


----------



## Aviator

*Impeller Kit Results.*

drmerdp's impeller kit works like a champ on my new HSS928ATD. Not difficult to install with the correct tools. 

The 2019 Colorado Spring Blizzard was a good test. Rain followed by 2 inches of wet snow per hour from 8 am to 6 pm.gave me 1 to 2 inches of liquid slush under 12 to 14 inches of wet snow on my first pass in the middle of the storm. I deliberately waited for an ugly test. 

No clogs using the new Honda clog-resistant chute. Slush plugs formed but were spit out when new snow was pushed through by the impeller. EOD monster was to the top of the auger housing and was handled without stopping by simply slowing down to a crawl to power thru it. Wet, heavy snow was easily tossed up and over an 8 foot retaining wall and across the middle of the street if I had let it fall there. 

I am very satisfied with the performance of the impeller kit. RPM's dropped at times but slush plugs all got spit out the chute without stopping.

On the down side, there was lots of undesirable wet spray back with the chute placed 90 degrees right, but that is the fault of the less than wonderful factory chute design, not the impeller kit. That is the only item I still need to fix.


----------



## John445

I see the reason why these Honda’s have spray back when the chute is turned far right, the Honda chute sides do not come out far enough. I measured the chute depth of this Ariens, and you can see how there is no path for snow to fly back and hit the operator.


----------

